# The British Association for German Shepherd Dog Leeds



## Sarah Wolfie (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone one had experience with this organisation? I am looking for training locally... British Association For German Shepherd Dogs (BAGSD) Leeds. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

